# Lumix GX8 thoughts?



## nobitabre82 (Oct 28, 2020)

Friends- am a beginner photographer looking to improve on my photography and hone my skills. Looking a various mirrorless options. Lumix GX8 comes out a good choice and used camera's are available. I dont think am ready to spend 1000s of $s on a camera till there is a real use. Right now, just getting it it. I have an old 2010 canon rebel and its really slow, no wifi etc. Autofocus takes ages to catch an item!! Kinda frustrating. Any thoughts on the GX8? any other suggestions?

Lenses planning to buy -
9Apps – Download 9Apps Free Fast Install for Android 2020
Olympus M.Zuiko Digital 17mm F1.8 Lens and PANASONIC LUMIX G X VARIO LENS, 12-35MM, F2.8


----------

